# Social Anxiety Support Group in Bangalore



## Vishwanath (Mar 3, 2014)

As I searched everywhere in Bangalore, and not a single social anxiety support group is present. I am thinking of starting a group with help of some psychologists. As I am a social anxiety disorder patient and I believe a proper Cognitive Behavioral Therapy can help reduce the anxiety and help us in getting back to a happy life. I am have already talked to some counselors in the past, there are lot of people who want to help. If we can form a group and approach them. they will surely help. 
If you think we can form a group, please reply in this thread.

If I get enough response, then I will share my email-id and then we can contact

Thank you all, hoping to find people who want to change their restricted life and also help others in doing the same


----------



## dave403 (May 3, 2014)

*SAS*

Hi to everyone out there...
I recently found out that i am suffering from this disorder... would like some help guys...:blank


----------



## himanshu (May 6, 2014)

Check out this post.


----------



## ankushchowdhury (Sep 1, 2014)

*Interested in being the part of the group*

Hi,

I am pretty sure, I am suffering from Social Anxiety Disorder. I want to join the support group.

Regards,
Ankush


----------



## SherylGeorge (Oct 3, 2014)

I am in Bangalore...i wud lyk to join the group...


----------



## starhunter (Feb 6, 2015)

hey have u ppl formed any banglore group. pl let me know


----------

